# Male or female??



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Got me stumped...I've been told both.




























Dolce does not display male behavior, but has no barring on tailfeathers. I was told (s)he is 2-3 years old. Would a male that age still have so many pearls??


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

You could try wing spot testing.
Here's a link:

http://www.justcockatiels.net/sexing-cockatiels.html


Dolce doesn't look pied so he could be younger than 2-3 years because he looks like he's molting his pearls. But...I'm not sure. He isnt fully feathered so its kind of difficult to tell.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks.  It looks like most people are leaning toward male, then. Gah, this is confusing.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I was just looking at pics of pearl tiels on the National Cockatiel Society site, and it really seems like they vary A LOT. I presume these are both females...?



















The first one looks pretty darn similar to Dolce, with mostly solid tail feathers, while the second has heavy mottling and barring on her tail.

People are telling me that Dolce's face is too yellow and his/her cheek patches are too bright for a female. But I thought that wasn't a good indicator? And, as far as the pearling goes, how would one know the difference between incomplete or less heavy pearling, and a male losing his pearls?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, what happened to the gray male in that photo? He looks like he's come into adulthood but one of the other birds has been plucking him.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Plucked by the pearl in question. These are new rescues/fosters.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

These guys do DNA testing for $12us.

http://www.healthgene.com/avian-dna-testing/1306/

You can either send for kit or all you need to do is pluck two feathers from the chest place in plastic bag fill in form make payment and send off.
Then you will know.
If I had to pick I would make the call of a male. But this is only a guess.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you post a picture of his/her back?


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd really suggest DNA testing. I have Lulu who I found out was a male and Lucas who I found out was female. LOL 

I paid $10 in Canada for the test. Well worth it.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder if Dolce might be male. srtiel's site has a few pictures of males that retained some pearling until 5 or 7 years old. Since she's got clear tail feathers, s/he's likely pied as well, so s/he'll be holding onto pearling longer.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Since she's got clear tail feathers, s/he's likely pied as well, so s/he'll be holding onto pearling longer.


I suspect pied as well, but the tail feathers that I can see are not pied tail feathers, they have a black vein down the middle indicating that those are pearl tail feathers. Pied tail feathers will have a clear vein down the middle. 



> People are telling me that Dolce's face is too yellow and his/her cheek patches are too bright for a female. But I thought that wasn't a good indicator?


In any other bird, the yellow face would indicate male. Pearl is different and some pearl hens can have bright yellow faces. Cheek patch doesn't mean anything, its just a myth. I am leaning towards male, simply because I don't see anything that says female. If pied is at play here, the bird could maintain those pearl feathers for a couple more years (Pankakes STILL has pearl feathers and he's over two years old.)


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I suspect pied as well, but the tail feathers that I can see are not pied tail feathers, they have a black vein down the middle indicating that those are pearl tail feathers. Pied tail feathers will have a clear vein down the middle.


I didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

I guess my real question is, is it _possible_ Dolce is female. Or does his/her appearance indicate male for sure. I can do a DNA test, I'm just such a chicken about getting the samples.

Behavior indicates female so far, but I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Juju is 100% male but rarely displays typical male behavior (singing, heart wings, beak banging, etc.)

I wish I knew his/her age, but unfortunately I can only go by what I was told. The other two have bands that I need to look at soon. But wouldn't it be something if Dolce was a male who kept all those pearls?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I still think female, and a very gorgeous one at that. 

Krissi had a very bright face and cheek patches. And a pearl female's tail varies on the amount of barring there is. I don't see any signs of being pied. However, I think the elongated pearls indicate being split.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The pearls, if Dolce is male, will eventually fade but that may take a long time. Dolce could be an incomplete pearl female, but that's not what the face color says (I would think that an incomplete pearl hen would still have a grey face.) I had a normal pearl split pied male who kept his pearl tail feathers for two years before losing them, so Dolce could be younger than you think and because the other male is really vocal, he may not feel the need to vocalize?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Krissi was an incomplete pearl hen. There is no difference in the face of an incomplete vs regular hen. The only difference is the pearl pattern on the back.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you have a photo of Krissi, Bailey?


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Im also sure he would have a lot moree pearls if he was a she

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

If female, she could be an incomplete pearl, though. Just trying to consider all possibilities. This is the other female in the trio:










She doesn't have that much pearling. And I do believe this IS a female for sure.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> There is no difference in the face of an incomplete vs regular hen. The only difference is the pearl pattern on the back.


That's what I was trying to say. Because the bird is an incomplete pearl, the face would be grey right? So since its not grey and its yellow, I'm thinking boy.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Bailey meant "There is no difference in the face of an incomplete vs regular *pearl* hen."

So which is it?! I'm so confused! haha.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Me too! O lordy its too early in the morning for this! :wacko:


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

As you can see there is a lot of conflict over trying to second guess Cockatiels sex. This due to the many mutations and splits and then throw in nature tossing in the odd mutation.
So many ways people claim do not hold water.
Orange cheek patches vary greatly due to diet.
Wing spot does not hold good.
Both sexes beak bang.
Both sexes do Bat Wings.
Only male do Heart Wings.
Both sexes can whistle.
Both sexes can Talk.
Male Pearls do not always loose their pearling. (most do within two years) I have a male that has to be well over 10yr old and still shows mottling from when he was a pearl.
But he has Pied in him.









There is nothing to be worried about when plucking two feathers from the chest. (I know they ask for more, but two is ok) Just get hold of them and a quick tug, the bird will flinch and that is all. No pian.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

It may be an issue actually finding a feather from the chest for it...they are all plucked


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sure it could be a feather from elsewhere, right?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

moonchild said:


> I'm sure it could be a feather from elsewhere, right?


Any feathers will do.
I only take the chest ones as they are easy to get to and pluck.
And decent size ones from anywhere on the body will be fine.
Just don't try to pull any flight feathers, this will hurt them.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Of my two pearls, Fifi has tail feathers solid yellow, no barring, nothing, just pure solid yellow. And she is definitely a female. If you like I can post a picture tomorrow. Also her cheeks are quite bright. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That would be great! Thanks.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

moonchild said:


> I think Bailey meant "There is no difference in the face of an incomplete vs regular *pearl* hen."
> 
> So which is it?! I'm so confused! haha.


Sorry guys. Garance, that is exactly what I meant. An incomplete pearl looks the same as a complete (normal) pearl cockatiel except that there is a "break" in the pearl pattern. 

I have pictures of Krissi. But I'm on my phone and I work super early tomorrow so I won't be able to post them until tomorrow evening. However, there are photos of her in threads on TC.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Please forgive the real crappy quality of the photos but it was before being released this morning and she wouldn't sit still.
As you can see, solid tail feathers and bright cheeks, even though the cheeks have some grey too, so not ultrabright.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

This isn't Krissi, but this is a juvenile incomplete pearl I found at a pet store around here. You can't really see the face, but there was yellow just like any other juvenile pearl cockatiel.











I will also post photos of Krissi later.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is Krissi's face:









And her pearl pattern:









You can see her tail in this picture, but pearls vary greatly on the amount of barring they have on their tails. Compare this to the cockatiel hen above because they are completely different in looks..but are both hens.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! That's helpful. Dolce's tail looks a lot like Fifi's. (S)he does have a more yellow head than any of these hens, but I suppose there's no hard and fast rule for that. And the cinnamon coloring makes the face overall brighter, because the "grey" isn't as dark.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank and Fifi have the same tail....I always wondered why Hank doesn't have barring on her tail. Good to know now 

Please get Dolce a DNA test
Now I'm seriously curious


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

No problem. 

P.S. Krissi was definitely a female..they found an egg in her oviduct after she passed away (she was also 13 and I don't think any male could look that way at that age ).


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

You're welcome Moonchild, glad to be of help 
She actually lost the barrings a few months ago. Her age is about 2 now so I am not sure why she lost them so late... I am grateful though because it's the only easy way to tell her and Trilly apart.



urbandecayno5 said:


> Hank and Fifi have the same tail....I always wondered why Hank doesn't have barring on her tail. Good to know now


Hank being such a tomboy (wolf whistling and singing), I am sure she actively decided to lose those barrings :lol:
I think solid yellow are prettier!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Am I right in assuming this is proof that Dolce is female? Either these are new feathers, or I'm blind and didn't notice them before. But a male wouldn't have these, right?










Also, these are photos of a female tiel from another forum (I've been given permission to share them):



















Looks very much like Dolce except with more pearling (and more feathers obviously).


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes she looks a lot like my two girls; Hank has this type of colouring too... I think you have a girl  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! This has been a great thread and rather interesting. Skiddles has been DNA'd confirmed female but like Hank she is a tomboy - sings, whistles, beak bangs, no barring (I don't think). I was starting to wonder whether the DNA was incorrect.
But...she still is a little princess.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I still think Dolce is female. And Emily is one of the prettiest cockatiels I've ever seen, and those pictures are always so clear.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The speckled tail feathers prove it, right Bailey?
Emily is seriously stunning and I WANT whatever Camera it is that her momma has! haha.


----------

